# Reducing high temp in dogs quickly?



## beadysam (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya,
Long story short....We have a poorly dog. Been to vets and she has a temp of 105F, she has had a dose of antibiotics and we are waiting for improvement. Meanwhile she is very hot, and we are struggling with getting fluid into her, though she will take a little via syringe. Any ideas for cooling measures for dogs? Thanks in advance.
SAM x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Will she lick or crunch ice cubes? Putting a couple in a bowl might be a way to get some fluid into her.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

beadysam said:


> Hiya,
> Long story short....We have a poorly dog. Been to vets and she has a temp of 105F, she has had a dose of antibiotics and we are waiting for improvement. Meanwhile she is very hot, and we are struggling with getting fluid into her, though she will take a little via syringe. Any ideas for cooling measures for dogs? Thanks in advance.
> SAM x


The way to cool dogs down quickly is to make sure that the skin is WET (rather than putting ice packs on). So if your dog can stand, immersings its limbs in cool running water is the most effective manner of cooling it down and then ensuring this occurs on the belly, and between the thighs and chest etc.

Also have you got a fan?

You could put a fan on behind some icecubes and let the cold air waft over your dog.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I am not sure the same principles apply but with children the advice is to take them outside in the cooler air for a bit. Maybe open the back door and position the dogs bed/blanket in the open doorway and then open a window at the opposite end of the house to create some airflow ??


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe with such a high temp it would be safest to give the vet a call and see what they say. hope your dog is better very soon.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Im suprised the vets didnt keep her in and give her fluids there if shes not drinking much. 

The best ways i find to reduce a temp is to wet towels with cold water, lay them under the dog and on top. Also ice cold water to drink even if syringing it. A fan if you have one would be good, and lots of fresh air. But the temperature should be reduced gradually, not too fast, so i wouldnt pour buckets of cold water on her or she may go in to shock. 

Keep very close eye, if she refuses to take enough fluids i would take to vets and they can give fluids. 

Hope she get better soon!


----------



## beadysam (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy replies. Shes turning her nose up at icecubes- she usually loves them. However I've just found a pot of youghurt and kibble I froze ages ago so she is licking that right now. I'm pretty chuffed she's eating at all to be honest.

We haven't got a fan but are trying to keep her cool with open windows doors etc, She just wants to sleep on the couch quietly. 

Vet is aware of the temp, she took it! A shot of antibiotics will hopefully start working very soon, but we;ll have her back immediately if there is any worsening. I just wan't to get her more comfy.

I'm a bit nervous about wetting her as I am aware rapid cooling can doo more harm than good, but I'll dig out some cold damp cloths to put on her tum.

Thank you all for your suggestions its good to know there are people out there when you are fretting.


Thank you all, big hugs from me and Dizzy.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I know my experience is with children rather than dogs but during my recent Paediatric 1st aid we were advised that current advice is against rapid cooling (eg cool baths etc) and cool air (taking the child out into the garden) was a more favoured option. 

Hope woofer is ok soon xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would say that if her temperature is raised because she is ill rather than from heat stroke I would rely on the antibiotics and not risk chilling her by trying to bring it down any other way. I think you will find that within a few hours she will be much improved and if the vet had been worried they would have given you instructions.


----------



## beadysam (Apr 17, 2012)

Just to update everyone, Dizzy got worse over the weekend with her temp at 105.9 (!!!) and was admitted to the vets for fluid IV and tests yesterday. She has had steroids, and further blood tests have been sent out to a lab. Bloods came back ok, and they are unsure of the cause of the infection. I have suspected Lungworm from the moment she started getting lethargic as when she goes out for her 3am wee, she always hunts for a snail to crunch, though she knows its naughty!
Her temp is down a little but apparently she is much `sadder' today. She will be xrayed and treated for lungworm today on the off chance that that is the cause. At the moment they are lost as to the cause but have mentioned some kind of Episodic Autoimmune condition often found in Springers (she's a springer cross border collie). we are beginning to wonder if the Kennel Cough that she had when we got her from the RSPCA may be something else, and maybe thats why an apparently healthy dog, in fab condition with a collar was abandoned on the streets of Liverpool...



I have only had her a few weeks, and though I knew I was very fond of her, crikey I miss her! I had no idea it was possible to love an animal so much so quickly. We have had dogs before but they haven't been `mine' so there has been a level of detatchment. This little bugger has got right under my skin and straight to the heart. Soppy eh? 

Fingers crossed...:sad:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beadysam said:


> Hiya,
> Long story short....We have a poorly dog. Been to vets and she has a temp of 105F, she has had a dose of antibiotics and we are waiting for improvement. Meanwhile she is very hot, and we are struggling with getting fluid into her, though she will take a little via syringe. Any ideas for cooling measures for dogs? Thanks in advance.
> SAM x


Use tepid water (not freezing or cold) and get a sponge and sponge her face,
and armpit and groin area. Then get a thin towel or t-clothes and ring them out so not dripping and lay them over her. You can then put a fan on her as well. Keep up with the sponging face armpits and groin and changing the towels/t cloths when they warm up.

If she wont drink then just keep getting as much water down her with the syringe at regular intervals, might be an idea to inform the vet if you havent that shes still red hot too.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

beadysam said:


> Just to update everyone, Dizzy got worse over the weekend with her temp at 105.9 (!!!) and was admitted to the vets for fluid IV and tests yesterday. She has had steroids, and further blood tests have been sent out to a lab. Bloods came back ok, and they are unsure of the cause of the infection. I have suspected Lungworm from the moment she started getting lethargic as when she goes out for her 3am wee, she always hunts for a snail to crunch, though she knows its naughty!
> Her temp is down a little but apparently she is much `sadder' today. She will be xrayed and treated for lungworm today on the off chance that that is the cause. At the moment they are lost as to the cause but have mentioned some kind of Episodic Autoimmune condition often found in Springers (she's a springer cross border collie). we are beginning to wonder if the Kennel Cough that she had when we got her from the RSPCA may be something else, and maybe thats why an apparently healthy dog, in fab condition with a collar was abandoned on the streets of Liverpool...
> 
> I have only had her a few weeks, and though I knew I was very fond of her, crikey I miss her! I had no idea it was possible to love an animal so much so quickly. We have had dogs before but they haven't been `mine' so there has been a level of detatchment. This little bugger has got right under my skin and straight to the heart. Soppy eh?
> ...


Poor Dizzy 

We have all fingers and paws crossed here for Dizzy. I hope the vets are able to get to the bottom of what is wrong and it's nothing serious and easily treatable.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

beadysam said:


> Just to update everyone, Dizzy got worse over the weekend with her temp at 105.9 (!!!) and was admitted to the vets for fluid IV and tests yesterday. She has had steroids, and further blood tests have been sent out to a lab. Bloods came back ok, and they are unsure of the cause of the infection. I have suspected Lungworm from the moment she started getting lethargic as when she goes out for her 3am wee, she always hunts for a snail to crunch, though she knows its naughty!
> Her temp is down a little but apparently she is much `sadder' today. She will be xrayed and treated for lungworm today on the off chance that that is the cause. At the moment they are lost as to the cause but have mentioned some kind of Episodic Autoimmune condition often found in Springers (she's a springer cross border collie). we are beginning to wonder if the Kennel Cough that she had when we got her from the RSPCA may be something else, and maybe thats why an apparently healthy dog, in fab condition with a collar was abandoned on the streets of Liverpool...
> 
> I have only had her a few weeks, and though I knew I was very fond of her, crikey I miss her! I had no idea it was possible to love an animal so much so quickly. We have had dogs before but they haven't been `mine' so there has been a level of detatchment. This little bugger has got right under my skin and straight to the heart. Soppy eh?
> ...


Apologies, I only read your first post before replying and didnt look at the date. So sorry that she is poorly, Hoping that they find out what it is and the treatment helps. No not sopy some dogs wind their way round your heart from the minute you set eyes on them.

Thinking of you too at this worrying time.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

When I first got Ziggy (a rescue) she wasn't all that well and also threw a big temperature just before the 6 weeks free insurance ran out. She wasn't kept in at the vets until it reached 107 (from 104 to 106 it was daily injections of antibiotics and steroids. There seemed to be some improvement after the first jabs but there was a relapse after that, no improvement after 2nd set of jabs, and she was not getting up the third day). She was on a drip for 3 days, more antibiotics etc, and was fine after that.

Hyperthermia of unknown origen is what it got called. No specific infection was found in all the tests they did, she was x-rayed too. She's a collie/JRT cross.

Good luck with yours. I know how worrying it is.


----------



## beadysam (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks you lot, you are a nice bunch!

Been to visit Diz, she is a little better temp lower but still high, breathing and heart rate slower, and she has taken food well (but only hand feeding) and although not really drinking she is more hydrated with the drip. She was tested for autoimmune anaemia but that is negative so they are really thinking lungworm. I expect she'll be there a bit longer but the staff are fab and the facilities are amazing, so I am happy that she is well cared for. They are ringing us 3-4 times a day to update us which is lovely. The house is so empty....


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

beadysam said:


> Thanks you lot, you are a nice bunch!
> 
> Been to visit Diz, she is a little better temp lower but still high, breathing and heart rate slower, and she has taken food well (but only hand feeding) and although not really drinking she is more hydrated with the drip. She was tested for autoimmune anaemia but that is negative so they are really thinking lungworm. I expect she'll be there a bit longer but the staff are fab and the facilities are amazing, so I am happy that she is well cared for. They are ringing us 3-4 times a day to update us which is lovely. The house is so empty....


Keep your chin up - she is in the right place.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I know how hard it is and how much you miss them, but deffinately sounds like shes in the right place.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Keeping fingers crossed for your dog xxx
There is so many cases of lungworm this year due to the rain bringing out so many slugs and snails,


----------

